# Weird colors with Radeon 9200



## sean3r (Mar 9, 2010)

I just did a fresh install of FreeBSD 8 on my computer, and when I configured/tryed to run X, I get these weird colors at the top of the screen and I can see the standard 3 xterms that twm starts by default. Ive been messing around with this forever, and I initially X to start by setting the option NoAccel to "true" in the device section of xorg.conf. Of course X ran like garbage, and with more messing around I eventually got(im assuming) the 2D acceleration working by turning NoAccel to false, and DRI to false. X is definitely running smoother, but still without 3D acceleration. I found a discussion via google to a guy with similar problems to mine, but unfortunately with no fix  
http://old.nabble.com/Working-fglrx-driver-on-FreeBSD-7-td17004197.html
Any help would be greatly appreciated, because im about to rip my hair out!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

Weird colors? And it works when you turn off the acceleration? That's usually a hardware problem (heat).


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2010)

I recall similar issues with the Radeon 9200 on Windows which were more or less fixed by changing the LCD monitor's settings (gamma, brightness) and playing with the refresh rate.

Personally, I'd get another video card ;-)


----------

